# Molecular Gastronomy



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

I would like to learn molecular gastronomy.

I have no clue where to start. I am having no luck finding books or web sites that will help out.

any ideas?


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

go to amazon.com

type molecular gastronomie.

There are a couple of chef that follow that trend. Look for el buli(or bulli), Pierre Gagnaire or Hervé This.

Hope this will help you.


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Ferran Adria

Molecular Gastronomy (on wikipedia)

Khymos.org A website dedicated to molecular gastronomy


----------



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are some links to read.

Further down the article is also a list of resources and info.

http://www.chefsworld.net/chefs_foru...=1&FTID=eFo%3D

http://www.chefsworld.net/chefs_foru...=1&FTID=eVE%3D

El Buli book info
http://www.chefsworld.net/chefs_foru...=1&FTID=flE%3D

Some foam recipes and making caviar (flavour balls)
http://www.chefsworld.net/recipes2.asp?a=1&RCID=2

Have fun !

www.chefsworld.net


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Herve This is the featured speaker at this year's IACP conference in April in Chicago. If you're a member, you can get a pass for just that day, but if you peruse the agenda, you'll see that Charlie Trotter is leading a workshop on food and technology. Harold McGee will have a workshop as well.

If you're really and truly interested, it's worth looking into!


----------



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

Index
Columns, Forums and Blogs
Tutorials
Books
Papers
Videos
Organizations, Companies and Events
People
Restaurants and Stores
Technologies
Ingredients

Columns, Forums and Blogs
eGullet: The Alinea Project
Food for Design
Hungry In Hogtown

Molecular Gastronomy and the Science of Cooking
Movable Feast
Pierre Gagnaire
Science-and-Food-uncation
The Guardian: Heston Blumenthal
The Times: Heston Blumenthal

Tutorials
BBC Radio 4: Kitchen Cornucopia (6/2001) 
eGCI: Science of the Kitchen: Taste (4/2004)
eGCI: Science of the Kitchen: Texture (6/2004)
eGullet Q&A: Ferran Adrià (12/2004)
eGullet Q&A: Grant Achatz (3/2003)
eGullet Q&A: Harold McGee (11/2004)
eGullet Q&A: Heston Blumenthal (10/2002) 
INRA: Recent Advances in Molecular Gastronomy (1/2005)

Books
Cookwise (Shirley Corriher, 1997) 
El Bulli 1983-1993 (Spanish) (Ferran Adrià, Juli Soler, Albert Adrià, 2005)
El Bulli 1994-1997 (Spanish) (Ferran Adrià, Juli Soler, Albert Adrià, 2005)
El Bulli 1998-2002 (Ferran Adrià, Juli Soler, Albert Adrià, 2003)
El Bulli 2003-2004 (Spanish) (Ferran Adrià, Juli Soler, Albert Adrià, 2005)
Kitchen Chemistry (Ted Lister, Heston Blumenthal, 2005)
Molecular Gastronomy: Exploring the Science of Flavor (Hervé This, 2005)
On Food and Cooking (Harold McGee, 2004)
Sous-Vide Cuisine (Joan Roca, 2005)
The New Kitchen Science (Howard Hillman, 2003)
The Science of Cooking (Peter Barham, 2001)
What Einstein Told His Cook (Robert Wolke, 2002)
What Einstein Told His Cook 2 (Robert Wolke, 2005)

Papers
MG in Copenhagen (Thorvald Pedersen, 2004) 
Molecular Gastronomy: a scientific look to cooking (Hervé This, 2004)
Workshop On Molecular Gastronomy (Harold McGee, 2004)

Videos
Eat This: Extreme Cuisine (Week 1, Episode 2)

Organizations, Companies and Events
AKWA
Alicia
Asociacion Argentina de Gastronomia Molecular
Enivrance
Firmenich
INICON
Innova Concept
International Workshop on Molecular Gastronomy
Lo Mejor de la Gastronomía
Molecular Gastronomy Discussion List
Monell *Chemical* Senses Center
Research Chefs Association 
Seminar INRA on Molecular Gastronomy 

People
Peter Barham (University of Bristol)
Davide Cassi (Universita' di Parma)
David Gray and Andy Taylor (University of Nottingham)
Nicholas Kurti (Oxford University) 
Harold McGee
Thorvald Pedersen (Royal Veterinary and Agricultural Unversity of Denmark) 
Jorge Ruiz (Universidad de Extremadura) 
Hervé This (INRA/Collège de France)

Restaurants and Stores

Australia
Fenix (Richmond, VIC; Chef Raymond Capaldi)

Canada
DC Duby (Richmond, BC; Chefs Dominique and Cindy Duby)
Lobby (Toronto, ON; Chef Robert Bragagnolo)

France
Pierre Gagnaire (Paris, Chef Pierre Gagnaire)

Germany
Amador (Langen, Chef Juan Amador)
Remake (Berlin, Chef Cristiano Rienzner)

Italy
Grand Hotel Villa Serbelloni (Como Lake, Chef Ettore Bocchia)

Japan
Tapas Molecular Bar (Tokyo, Chef Jeff Ramsey)

Singapore
Saint Pierre (Chef Emmanuel Stroobant)

Spain
Alkimia (Barcelona, Chef Jordi Vilà)
Comerç 24 (Barcelona, Chef Carles Abellan)
El Bulli (Rosas, Chef Ferran Adrià)
Espai Sucre (Barcelona, Chef Jordi Butrón)
Mugaritz (Otzazulueta, Chef Andoni Aduriz)
Restaurante Arzak (San Sebastian, Chef Juan Mari Arzak)

United Kingdom
Anthony's (Leeds, Chef Anthony Flinn)
The Fat Duck (Bray, Chef Heston Blumenthal)

United States
Alinea (Chicago, IL; Chef Grant Achatz)
Antidote (Sausalito, CA; Chef Eric Torralba) 
Café Atlántico (Washington, DC; Chef Jose Andres)
Cru (New York, NY; Chef Shea Gallante)
davidburke and donatella (New York, NY;Chef David Burke)
Gilt (New York, NY; Chef Paul Liebrandt)
Minibar (Washington, DC; Chef Jose Andres)
ONE.Midtown Kitchen (Atlanta, GA; Chef Richard Blais)
Restaurant L (Boston MA; Chef Pino Maffeo)
Room 4 Dessert (New York, NY; Chef Will Goldfarb)
Moto (Chicago, IL; Chef Homaro Cantu)
wd-50 (New York, NY; Chef Wylie Dufresne)
Venue (Hoboken, NJ; Chef James George)

Technologies
Clifton Food Range 
Electrolux Cook Chill System 
iSi Profi/Gourmet Whip
Pacojet 
Rational SelfCooking Center
Techne Thermoregulator
Thermomix 

Ingredients
L'Epicerie
Paris Gourmet: Cuisine-Tech
Texturas | Albert y Ferran Adrià
Will Powder


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not a chef, so I'm a bit cautious about posting here, considering that this is a forum for chefs/professionals only...

But, I've eaten at the Fat Duck, Bray - Heston Blumethal's place on a number of occasions.

He is almost obsessive about molecular gastronomy. Do a google for Heston's stuff....


----------

